# FS: Turtles



## draconis321 (May 9, 2010)

I have a Reeves turtle which is about 3 inches and a Asian turtle thats about 5. I would like $40 for the reeves and $50 for the Asian, but I am open to offers. I also have a Fluval for sale and some gravel I'll put up price after the turtles are sold. Pick up only. Message for details. 
Cheers


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

do you happen to have pics of the asian turtle?
pics for both would be nice my not so little nephew is looking for a turtle.


----------



## draconis321 (May 9, 2010)

Heres a link to what the Reeves turtal looks like

http://www.tortoisegeek.net/img/reeves.jpg

I can't get a pic up of the Asian at the moment sry But if your looking for the whole set up ( tank, filter, lamps, ect) just send me a pm we can work something out


----------



## draconis321 (May 9, 2010)

Jeeves?
Yes sir?
Take me to the top.
Right away sir.


----------



## draconis321 (May 9, 2010)

Reeves has been sold


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

what type of fluval is it?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pics of the asian turtle?


----------



## draconis321 (May 9, 2010)

gimlid said:


> what type of fluval is it?


um The largest one I can't remeber now a 406?


----------



## draconis321 (May 9, 2010)

sry I didn't even remeber it say which model it is on the filter it's a 405 but I won't sell it till i've sold the turtle


----------



## draconis321 (May 9, 2010)

sry I can't get the pics on to the site.


----------



## draconis321 (May 9, 2010)

If anyone really wants pics you can Pm your email to me and I can send them that way.


----------



## draconis321 (May 9, 2010)

With very much thanks to Tortise, the asain turtle has been ID as a Chinese golden thread turtle.


----------

